# Cindy Whitehead photos



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Cindy Whitehead was a MTB star in the '80s, winning a national championship in 1986. Her most famous exploit was winning a 50-mile XC race _after the saddle fell off her bike_.

Cindy was not your typical skinny girl cyclist. She was wonderfully voluptuous, but despite looking soft and cuddly, she was tough as nails and a fearless descender. In the second photo she shows off what it takes to win. No, it's not the beer.

Cindy now lives in Durango with her husband and two children.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

don't be teasing us, we know you got more...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

airwreck said:


> don't be teasing us, we know you got more...


A lot more...and thanks in advance for the a lot more that hopefully will soon appear.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Here's more*

BTW, notice in the top photo that the saddle is off the bike. The FTF cover shows the same event from the other side. Jacquie Phelan leads and Cindy stays on her wheel, sans saddle.

Here is a Schwinn publicity still.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Ah, Cindy Whitehead. She had it all, sexy,sweet and a total beast on the bike. I would've had her baby


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Cindy Whitehead was a MTB star in the '80s, winning a national championship in 1986. Her most famous exploit was winning a 50-mile XC race _after the saddle fell off her bike_.
> 
> Cindy was not your typical skinny girl cyclist. She was wonderfully voluptuous, but despite looking soft and cuddly, she was tough as nails and a fearless descender. In the second photo she shows off what it takes to win. No, it's not the beer.
> 
> Cindy now lives in Durango with her husband and two children.


Very nice! She was awesome... and Ive never seen an elite athlete built like her. 
Keep em coming.


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*aahhh,...*



ssmike said:


> A lot more...and thanks in advance for the a lot more that hopefully will soon appear.


Thanks for picpost mike!

That was one of my my first MTB Mags. Ahh the Flyer, brings back memories....Those two ladies ROCKED! Helluva desert race.......

MOTO


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

JAK said:


> Thanks for picpost mike!
> 
> That was one of my my first MTB Mags. Ahh the Flyer, brings back memories....Those two ladies ROCKED! Helluva desert race.......
> 
> MOTO


Don't thank me. Thank Repack Rider since he's the one who took that photo and gave us FTF.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Remember Mary Lee Atkins, also of Durango in that era? Also rode for Schwinn, I think won the worlds in '84, may not have the year right. Won the Road Apple in '85 & 86. She was a world class skier before that. A lot of top women athletes came out of Durango in those days .


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Money Shot*



airwreck said:


> don't be teasing us, we know you got more...


Okay, here's the sexiest shot in the archives. This is as you can see, taken at the same time as the previous shot, moments after she got off her bike after riding 50 miles without the saddle. Love the sweaty jersey. Ross Bicycles got their money's worth.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*I have lots of Cindy pix*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Very nice! She was awesome... and Ive never seen an elite athlete built like her.
> Keep em coming.


I looked through all the old photos today and came up with these.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Thanks, CK.

I have been lucky enough to have spent time riding and hanging out with Cindy. Nice lady.


----------

